# UPDATE: Eating dried hydrangea flowers...poisonous?



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

the website I read said that it could shut down a dogs nervous system and heart.

I would contact your vet and if your vet office is closed I would call the emergency vet.


----------



## Bella's Mama (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh dear.

The emergency vet in our town is going to call us back. Poor baby! I hope she's okay!!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Prayers going to Bella - hopefully it is just a scare, we have had plenty of those owning goldens.


----------



## Bella's Mama (Jun 12, 2011)

The vet said it wasn't the flowers (although she has not been eating all week which could be that). He said to keep an eye on her and bring her in if she is not better by morning.

I got her to eat last night finally by adding squash baby food to her food. Her vomit was orange so I bet it was last night's dinner.

She's not lethargic, so that's good. We set her down in her play pen since she has now stained our carpet and rug with orange puke.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Good to hear that the vet is not too concerned. Her belly might be just upset from eating them. I would take her in to your vet tomorrow if she is still not eating before the weekend starts.


----------



## Bella's Mama (Jun 12, 2011)

UPDATE:
Firstly, she ate a HIBISCUS, and I'm stupid because I bought the plant!! Secondly, she drank some broth this morning but wouldn't touch water or food, so I took her to the vet. Found elevated levels of bacteria so an antibiotic was prescribed. The vet said any vomiting or diarrhea in a puppy is an immediate cause for concern, so I did the right thing by taking her.

After being in her kennel only 4 hours, I came home from work and found her laying in her own urine  My poor baby girl!!! She and the kennel stunk, so I bathed her. Afterwards when I was drying her off, she puked more broth and a little but of kibble  I'm so heartbroken for her. I think the stress from the bath made her sick again, but I'm going to keep a close eye on her tonight. My vet is on call this weekend and said to call her if she's not eating tomorrow.

At least Bella is acting normally. She's actually chewing her own chew toy in my lap, not my hands or clothes.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Glad to hear the vet saw her. I hope she is feeling a little better now. Keep us updated. When the pups are not feeling well it stresses us out too. Poor Bella! Poor Mama!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Hope all is well very soon.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Did the vet mention anything about possible obstruction? After just going through this with Brady last month, this is my first thought that now comes to mind with not eating and vomitting. It wasn't until we had an ultrasound that we knew for sure he had an obstruction - even though I knew he had thrown up a face cloth.


----------



## Bella's Mama (Jun 12, 2011)

Bella has eaten and kept down yogurt and broth. She had some diarrhea before her nap but seems better now that she's up. If she vomits again though, I'll call the vet. So far so good. Oh and she looooooves yogurt.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Glad to hear she is doing better.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Just seeing this thread! I am so glad that Bella is feeling better!


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Also glad that Bella is feeling better and hoping that it's nothing serious. Samantha had her fair share of stomach upsets as a puppy (thankfully nothing serious) but I know how worrying it can be. Sending healing thoughts Bella's way!


----------



## Bella's Mama (Jun 12, 2011)

It's 4am and I can't sleep. Bella is doing well. I made rice and mixed some broth and she scarfed it down (I didn't give her too much.) She also had the swifts twice but otherwise seems just fine. My husband said it was funny because the sound of the sqirting made her jump lol. And she willingly drank water! Prayers were answered


----------

